# HO Bachmann EZ track



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

I am exploring the EZ track system; track and turnouts. Any input?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*EZ Track Opinion*

Danpuckett;

I will confess, up front, that I have not used EZ Track personally.* There has been a lot of discussion on this forum about EZ Track however. The general consensus seems to be that the track is OK, but the grey, plastic "roadbed" under it does not look realistic. The other disadvantage is that EZ Track only mates with more EZ Track. It is not compatible with any other brand or type of track. This means that you are limited to the curves, turnouts, Etc. of only that one brand. If you are only, ever, going to set the track up temporarily on the floor; then EZ Track may be the system for you. If you plan on incorporating it into a permanent model railroad, I would recommend flex track instead. It comes in sections about one yard long and can be bent to any curve you want. It looks better and is even a bit cheaper. Best of all, it is compatible with most any other track or turnouts on the market.

*In the immortal words of comedian Tom Smothers, "I'm an American; I don't have to know anything to have an opinion!"

Good Luck, and welcome to the forum.

Traction fan


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It really depends on what you plan to do with your layout, and how much time you are prepared to invest.

If your layout is going to be something that you take up and lay back down repeatedly, it's a good choice. Likewise if you're not particularly picky about appearance and can handle the limited track cofigurations That you can make with the available pieces, then it will do fine.

it's hard to advise without the full story.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have never used Bachmann EZ track tho All of the locos
I have and my DCC system are Bachmann.

The grey base track does look very neat. When you apply
ballast the 'toy' look goes away.

But, as transit fan said, you more or less are 'trapped' into
using only EZ components, such as turnouts and crossings.

I favor flex track, whether code 83 or 100. It seems you have
a wider choice in components that are compatible. You can use
Peco, Atlas and other brands with each other without the
need for special 'adapter' joints. Further, you can bend and
cut flex track to match your layout plans without being limited
to specific radiii.

You can use cork or foam base and get the same main line look
with flex track.

Don


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

I wants some EZ track 
Mostly straights is what I want 
So's I can run my trains in the lawn hehe


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Make sure to get the nickle silver and not the steel. I believe nickle silver comes with gray roadbed and steel comes with black.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That is correct....besides, the grey roadbed more closely resembles ballast, unless there are tracks that are ballasted with black coal!


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

All the feedback I got on Bachmann EZ track has been universally that EZ track turnouts were poor quality. So while the rest of the track may be ok, if you plan on relying on turnouts much of the time, which most do, I would avoid it. 

If you want to go with an HO pre-fab track - I highly recommend KATO Uni-track. I bought some for a test track and it's code 83 and looks good and works very well. Best of all if you order from a good discount place like MB Kleins, the prices are not that much differnt than Bachmann, and well worth it!

For my own layout, I'm using pre-fab flex track (mostly Atlas but also some Shinohara, Walthers, and Peco). I'm old school and use cork on the mainlines and homasote in the main yard. Latest photo's of progress are here in the "My Layout" Section:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=25487&page=2


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

My entire layout consists of EZ track, but I don't have a switching yard and all of my turnouts are strictly for looks, not action.
I've been very satisfied with EZ track and it's also easy to keep clean.
If anyone is interested I have three (3) 3-foot straight sections available on the cheap.
Bob


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Old_Hobo said:


> That is correct....besides the grey roadbed more closely resembles ballast, unless there are tracks that are ballasted with coal!


i do know of a few old abandoned roadbeds around here that were nothing but black cinders.
no heavy stone ballast.

one was lvrr branch, that went over mountain hauling ice to city in day of icebox.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

The D&RGW ballasted much of their mainline with Cinders.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DavefromMD said:


> Make sure to get the nickle silver and not the steel. I believe nickle silver comes with gray roadbed and steel comes with black.


Correct. And excellent advice.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, some prototypes use black ballast, but the black plastic roadbed resembles those about as much as the gray does gravel. But that's not what's important.

The issue is that the black roadbed always comes with steel rails, which I would not recommend to my worst enemy.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

riogrande said:


> All the feedback I got on Bachmann EZ track has been universally that EZ track turnouts were poor quality. So while the rest of the track may be ok, if you plan on relying on turnouts much of the time, which most do, I would avoid it.
> 
> If you want to go with an HO pre-fab track - I highly recommend KATO Uni-track. I bought some for a test track and it's code 83 and looks good and works very well. Best of all if you order from a good discount place like MB Kleins, the prices are not that much differnt than Bachmann, and well worth it!
> 
> ...


While I will second the opinion on the Uni-Track, it is much more expensive. Not so much on a per piece basis, but you're not going to be buying just a few pieces, and that difference over a good sized layout's worth of track can be $100 or more.

I'll also agree that my own choice is flextrack with commercial turnouts, but that really wasn't what the OP wants to know.

My personal observations on the EZ Track turnouts is that there are two issues: One is that they are very tight, limiting the length of the equipment that can successfully negotiate them, and second, that the switch machines are not the best, although you can upgrade those fairly easily.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

CTValleyRR said:


> While I will second the opinion on the Uni-Track, it is much more expensive. Not so much on a per piece basis, but you're not going to be buying just a few pieces, and that difference over a good sized layout's worth of track can be $100 or more.
> 
> I'll also agree that my own choice is flextrack with commercial turnouts, but that really wasn't what the OP wants to know.
> 
> My personal observations on the EZ Track turnouts is that there are two issues: One is that they are very tight, limiting the length of the equipment that can successfully negotiate them, and second, that the switch machines are not the best, although you can upgrade those fairly easily.


It's true, the difference was not much for the smaller amount of track I bought, but consider this. If the difference is only $100 over a "good sized layout" and you are going to be unhappy with the turnouts, which is not a small thing!, then for the price of one good quality engine you could have a much happier experience with that layout over the period of years you might be using that layout by going with a better quality brand from the start.

Just sayin ... it's not good to go on the cheap and then be frustrated - and in the big picture $100 isn't that much of a difference in the overall price of a good sized layout. It would better to start out with quality track than to have to tear it down in a few years and have to relay track because of frustration and costing much more in the end.

My impression with Bachmann EZ track is that it is aimed at the toy train market, mainly kids and young teens, who are expanding on train sets. Keeping in mind that MR magazine and most experienced people will tell you that train sets historically have been not of the best quality and may not lead to the best experience toward longer term satisfaction in the hobby. When it comes to Christmas recommendations, they usually point out in articles that it is better to spend a little extra and buy separate items to put together a train set, such as MRC power pack, Atlas engines and train cars, and track, and forget the train sets and train set level quality items.

Saying that, some train sets, such as those offered by Athearn and Walthers are better than the old Tyco, Life Like and Bachmann that I remember, but still, the main point is if you go with "train set quality" components, you will probably enjoy the hobby less than if you notched up a bit and used something a little better. You truly do get what you pay for, so if you go on the cheap, experiences will generally follow that and be not as good. 

KATO is widely known for making high quality products, so if one wants to go with modular track with a base, then it's really a good idea to factor that in.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

raleets said:


> My entire layout consists of EZ track, but I don't have a switching yard and all of my turnouts are strictly for looks, not action


Doesn't that run against having a layout in the first place? Just a question.....


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

Old Hobo, for most of us probably you are right - running in circles only hold attention so long, so having good working switches is a must so we can simulate real railroads.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Old_Hobo said:


> Doesn't that run against having a layout in the first place? Just a question.....


Yeah, I know that sounds pretty weird. 
I started my layout on the basic 4X8 sheet of plywood (doesn't most everyone?) with two ovals, one inside the other. Then I added a figure-8 in the middle.
I have two long freight trains going in opposite directions on the ovals with a four-car passenger steam train running on the figure-8. When all three are running at the same time it's mesmerizing. 
After a couple years I had completely filled the 32 square feet of space so decided to enlarge the entire layout by adding two feet to one side, four feet to the other side, and one foot along each edge. Now the layout is basically 10X10 and includes a fourth oval around the entire perimeter with an Amtrak California Zephyr Superliner consist.
Now, over four years from starting this hobby as a winter fill-in for my #1 classic car hobby, I've managed to completely fill nearly 100 square feet.
I intend to post a batch of photos within the next month and share the results of my madness.
I'm also going to attempt a video so you can see all the trains running simultaneously.
BTW, did I mention it also includes a six-foot trolley line running down the main street of my "downtown" area? It's an auto reverse set-up, so it goes back and forth, back and forth, etc. etc., pausing in the middle for passengers to board.
Anyway, it's been a blast and has allowed me lots of fun and amusement these past four winters.
Bob


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Suddenly, the comments are veering dangerously close to "You're not a REAL model railroader if..." I've largely stopped participating in other forums because too many of the members got that attitude.

The hobby of model railroading includes everyone who enjoys smaller reproductions of the real thing, regardless of level of detail or prototypical fidelity. From basement filling empires to ovals on the carpet, from whimsical garden railroads to ultra-realistic scale reproductions, from prototypical operations to racing in a circle.

From my perspective, we shouldn't be insisting that others model our way. For myself, if someone says they're looking at EZ Track, then I'm going to assume that they've already decided roadbed track is right for them. When I help someone design a layout, I try to ask enough questions that I can understand where they ultimately see their layout, and so can recommend types of track accordingly. Yes, lets make sure that they're aware of the potential drawbacks of what they're chosing to do, but lets not try to push them in a different direction just because it's not what we would do. Somerimes, they have to figure out for themselves that they want more than a simple oval.


----------



## hugh (Nov 6, 2014)

*ez track*

I started with a Bachmann set which came with the black roadbed. Not knowing much I bought quite a bit of extra track and several turnouts. It started on the living room floor with the grandson and quickly escalated to a larger L shaped layout in the basement. It is the steel track and for me it worked great, no issues at all. But the turnouts were a problem, after a while a couple of them seemed to get loose and would derail unless you slowed way down crossing them. I have since switched to all Peco code 83 flextrack and electro and insulfrog points because I like the look a lot more. I,m just finishing up the new layout and hope to be back in action by this weekend. So despite the usual comments here the EZ track was OK and it was very simple to set up.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

CTValleyRR said:


> Suddenly, the comments are veering dangerously close to "You're not a REAL model railroader if..." I've largely stopped participating in other forums because too many of the members got that attitude.


I'm pretty sensitive to that kind of thing myself, but I haven't sensed a disturbance in the force that way. Believe me, I've reacted to some of those attitudes in other forums when the do post and let them know it's nonsense.



> lets make sure that they're aware of the potential drawbacks of what they're chosing to do, but lets not try to push them in a different direction just because it's not what we would do.


Getting back on topic of EZ track vs. other options, I still think it is worth mentioning the consensus gathered on EZ track, even if a person has gotten some already, because if they invest a great deal more money into it and find they are frustrated, wouldn't it be better to back out early on before that happens? Anyway, nuff said. Folks can make informed decisions and hopefully enjoy the hobby.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

riogrande said:


> I'm pretty sensitive to that kind of thing myself, but I haven't sensed a disturbance in the force that way. Believe me, I've reacted to some of those attitudes in other forums when the do post and let them know it's nonsense.
> 
> Getting back on topic of EZ track vs. other options, I still think it is worth mentioning the consensus gathered on EZ track, even if a person has gotten some already, because if they invest a great deal more money into it and find they are frustrated, wouldn't it be better to back out early on before that happens? Anyway, nuff said. Folks can make informed decisions and hopefully enjoy the hobby.


Perhaps I am OVERLY sensitive to it, but when someone starts a discussion with a "is it okay to use EZ track" question, then promptly gets a couple of "use flex track" answers, it doesn't really help the OP.

My 12 year old son, who has his own 8x12 layout, built with only minimal assistance from yours truly (beyond the cutting of the boards for his benchwork), is using Atlas Tru-Track, which is similar to EZ Track. He's doing this because he doesn't want the complexity of the "infinite possibilities" of flextrack, nor the "double work" of laying roadbed, then track. Will he ever desire more than this? Hard to say. I suspect he will follow my path and give up the hobby in high school, then rediscover it when he settles down later in life. When I got back in, I went for the complex end of the scale. Maybe he will too.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

I've had so many people give the real modelers use bear skins and stone knives diatribe, I just answer them tongue in cheek and make it clear I'm not a "real modeler" just to be sure I distinquish myself. So many people in another forum bang their chests and talk about how they only build kits, and RTR stuff is for "gotta have it now" or "lazy" people, never mind there is plenty of stuff to keep you busy in the hobby - but I digress!

I don't see anything wrong with mentioning flex track. I remember the daze when I was young and had only experience with sectional track, but once I learned it wasn't all that difficult to cut track with a Xuron cutter or a Dremel with a cut-off disc, it opened a whole new world to me. I built my first garage layout as a graduate student in college using all Atlas code 100 flex track and Atlas #6 turnouts. Thats advanced to a beginner but probably considered noobish to a hard core hobbiest who hand lays track or makes their own turnouts from "Fast Tracks" jigs. Anyway, it is worth mentioning cause you never know when a person might be ready go "free form" and design their own layout free from the sectional track plans. If they make it clear they are only interested in sectional track, then we can talk about that.

The consensus I have gotten is KATO uni-track in HO gets a major thumbs up, but many have expressed frustration with the turnouts produced by Bachmann EZ track - although the basic curves and straights may be fine.


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

I only have EZ track, but I stopped buying any more as I will change over to something that looks more realistic after I move to a new house. Plus side: EZ track is easy to use, set up and tear down if you want to change your layout. It is readily available from online vendors and ebay. Negatives: It looks cheesy. Your layout has to be made with rigid pieces. What I mean is that once your layout gets large you may have trouble getting the pieces to fit unless you stick to basic shapes. More than once I got to the last two pieces and the gap wasn't the standard nine inches. They make small pieces that you can use to fit into these oddball gaps, but it can be a pain to get the layout to work. My turnouts are OK, but I do have a few issues from time to time.

If model railroading is an occasional hobby and realism is a distant goal then EZ track may be for you. If realism and landscaping are in your future, then you should probably consider something else.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Like almost everything else in the hobby, EZ Track can be doctored to improve its appearance. In fact, one of the signs that you are advancing in the hobby is that you become less and less satisfied with how things look out of the box and want to tinker with them.

A lot of newcomers to the hobby want to charge right in with a room filling layout with realistic scenery, only to be overwhelmed by their lack of knowledge and skills. I usually advise newcomers to build a simple layout first, knowing that they will outgrow it eventually (unless they're just dabbling in it, which is fine too). Then you chuck the first one and start over. Sometimes you can save parts of it, but usually, as your skills grow, you look at that old layout and know that you can do better. EZ Track and its close competitors are great options for this first layout, because they take a lot of the complexity out of getting the track in, allowing the modeler to begin work on scenery and structures. Most of these early layouts tend to focus more on continuous running than they do on switching, making the quality of turnouts less of an issue.


----------



## hugh (Nov 6, 2014)

*ez track*

One very good use i found for my EZ track was when I decided to change over to flextrack I used some of the 22 " and 18 " radius curves plus a section of the straights as a template for drawing a line when gluing down the cork roadbed. And for now I,m going to hang onto it and when my grandson gets just a little older he will get his first electric trainset as a gift


----------



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

I am new to this, so take my input with a grain of salt:

I have 50 or so feet of EZ track on my 4x8 HO layout and I like it. It's really easy to tear down and put back together. I have completely torn apart and put back together my layout many times to try and get it "right". The EZ track seems to be really forgiving as far as bending it a little more than it should go here and there. The turnouts work really well. 

Now... that being said... if I had to start over, I would use flex track. Why? Because it just looks better to me as far as realism. It's also cheaper and seems more flexible (no pun intended) with more options. 

EZ track is great for beginning, but then you are stuck with it. 

Just my $0.02.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

AdRockTrains said:


> I am new to this, so take my input with a grain of salt:
> 
> I have 50 or so feet of EZ track on my 4x8 HO layout and I like it. It's really easy to tear down and put back together. I have completely torn apart and put back together my layout many times to try and get it "right". The EZ track seems to be really forgiving as far as bending it a little more than it should go here and there. The turnouts work really well.
> 
> ...


Yes, you're stuck with it.... but my "starter" layout lasted 8 years, so it's not like anything on it was wasted. And while I recycled the track I made it with (mostly Atlas code 100 sectional track), I salvaged most of the structures, trees, figures, vehicles, etc.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

You are not necessarily stuck with the EZ track. You can donate it to a budding model railroader, child or organization.

As for recycled track, I was nearly finished laying track on my former layout in a basement in another city. I had to tear that layout down when my 1st marriage broke down and I moved out. Fortunately I had not glued any of that track down, but used track nails, and I was able to remove it all without distortion or damage. I neatly stacked it up and stored it in long boxes for 15 years and now I have it available to re-lay, saving me many hundreds of dollars, perhaps a thousand dollars! Nearly all of the track in the following photo's is recycled track - and more code 83 remaining in a box for the top level:







More recycle track, this time code 83, going in on the upper level, built above that shown in the previous photos:


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I have seen photos of layouts with EZ track, and I agree with CTV about it being good for a starter set. I don't want to sound like a snob, but many many moons ago I totally got away from sectional track. In the mid 70's, after getting out of the service I was in train withdrawal, but living in an apartment at the time, I had to go with N scale due to space limitations. A local hobby shop introduced me to flex track, and I never looked back. When I moved into my present home in the late 70's I used my little N scale layout to build my little N scale empire with over 11 scale miles of main line continuing with flex track. Unfortunately, back then, N scale locomotives weren't the best and I made the move to HO scale. Not only did the locomotives run so much better, accessories and detail items were a lot more available. 

I start the layout hand laying code 70 rail and turnouts. The grossly oversize rail in N scale did turn me off and I liked the look of the lighter rail. I had to complete the layout using flex track and turnouts. 

Using flex track is so much easier than trying to get sectional track to work, searching around for a certain length of track, or having a set radius for curves. Although I started my layout over 25 years ago, it is my one and only layout. Over the years my skills improved and I took on harder and harder projects with the skills I learned. 

For me, running a train around in circles can get boring. I built my layout as a switching layout with a lot of operation built into the layout. I like the idea of broad curves. Due to space limitations I did settle for a 32 inch minimum radius, although many curves are broader. Passenger cars look so much better on them. 

EZ track is a good way to get your feet wet in the hobby and to learn the basics. If in time you are serious about the hobby and want to move forward, I would suggest using flex track. The photos in the previous post by riogrande will give you an idea of how much better a layout can work with the broader curves. I am sure you will get better enjoyment out of the hobby.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I think we're pretty much agreed that use of roadbed or other sectional track simplifies the process of layout design for the newcomer. It also makes it easier to answer the question, "what to I need to buy".

When I went to an new layout, I decided to use Code 83 NS rail (much of my first one was code 100 brass), which meant that none of my track was reusable (by me). I sent a bunch of it to another member of the forums.


----------



## Rainmakerrwm (Dec 16, 2012)

danpuckett said:


> I am exploring the EZ track system; track and turnouts. Any input?


I am a fairly basic modeler. However, after a few years into it I would say E-Z track is good for some basic setups. It is easy to use and ballast covers the grey base (or black) quite well. What I like is that it has made it easy for me to play with different layouts while I figure out the look I prefer. I have considered insetting the base into the foamboard I use. I have not done so yet, but it would take away some of the height of the grey base

I also move a fair bit so it is quite useful in that scenario. I have found that the turnouts are not that great though.

Long term, I would probably use a different track type. As such I will run a few trains on the E-Z track and go another direction as I expand. 

Attached are a few picts of what I have right now. I do not have the ballast on the base right now as I am in a rebuild


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Ballasted EZ track makes very proto looking main lines.

But for yard and spur tracks you want a close to the dirt
look...I use only the base for yard and spur tracks which
are Atlas Flex. That
makes the rail heads a bit lower than the Main line which
is what you find out in the real world. 

You have what appears to be a large layout. I sure would
use some of that area for many more spurs and yard
tracks so that there could be lots of switching
action.

Don


----------

